# Snook



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

I was screwing around with the kids off the dock. My 4 and 6 year old love when i cast the net and catch bait fish. On monday i caught about 10 small fishing on one cast. It looked to be 5" snook....no question in my mind, baby snook. Do they live this far north and in east bay? Any one ever caught them? Is it pssible that they ate breeding in east bay?

Bill


----------



## reel_gator (Sep 30, 2007)

My brother and I were fishing between Swamp House and the Gulf Power canal last year this time and netted one that was about 12". I didn't think they were this far north. That is the only one I have ever seen caught up here, but have talked to a few people that have caught them in the Pensacola area before. I am curious how many other have caught one in this area as well.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

This is very hard for me to believe. In winter when the water is in the 50 to 60 degrees.

*Remarks:* spawns primarily in summer; cannot tolerate water temperatures below 60 degrees F; can tolerate wholly fresh or saltwater; schools along shore and in passes during spawning season; feeds on fish and larrge crustaceans.



I would have to call Bull Shit on that! Maybe during summer but surely doubt it.

Take a pic next time.


----------



## megasaurus (Jan 16, 2008)

believe it,pal..I saw a kid castnetting in panama and he had two about 4 inches long in there.In early March!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They usually don't come this far north because they can't handle the cold, However I had one on that would make anyone proud a few years back while wading in Navarre.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

I am 99% sure that they were snook. I have only caught them in south florida and mexico. I guess nature does some crazy things.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, But like I said if they were small and winter, I call bullshit. I do believe in summer months they could stray up here but not spawning up here. The fry cant handle these low tempertures they would die. But if you insist they are they are.

I'm from South Florida and have caught many of Snook.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Can anyone think of a fish that I might have thought was a snook, and was something else?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

like this?


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Smaller, About as big as my middle finger and about as round as my index finger. But looked almost the same. Stripe and all.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

This could represent an example of natural selection(Darwins theory). Down south of Tampa were snook exist in numbers, a snook was "born" by chance that had the gene for cold water tolerance. He/she happened to migrate up here and met another cold tolerant snook of the opposite sex. They produced eggs/sperm tranferring the cold tolerance gene to their offspring. 



So be kind to those little snook caught in fish nets and be sure they go back alive. After many years, we might have a snook fishery here ! 



This is theory, so whether it actually happens, well, we will have to see.



AJ


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Put every one back, may someday someone will catch a big'um up here.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

probably just a bull minnow


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. I didn't know they came up here.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Ajerv (2/24/2008)*This could represent an example of natural selection(Darwins theory). Down south of Tampa were snook exist in numbers, a snook was "born" by chance that had the gene for cold water tolerance. He/she happened to migrate up here and met another cold tolerant snook of the opposite sex. They produced eggs/sperm tranferring the cold tolerance gene to their offspring.
> 
> So be kind to those little snook caught in fish nets and be sure they go back alive. After many years, we might have a snook fishery here !
> 
> ...


Get out of here. You mean evolution is real? Seriously?


----------



## megasaurus (Jan 16, 2008)

oh yea me too,Moon..whereabout in S. Fl.?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I know of one nice one and a couple smaller ones that have been caught here.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I heard a commercial mullet fisherman supposedly caught a large one in a cast net in Pensacola Bay two summers ago, but I didn't see the fish.

Didn't Capt. Wes catch a small one awhile back?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

One of my buddies who is a mullet fisherman caught a 15 or 16lber on rod and reel two years ago. He says he catches them in the net once in a while too


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Get out of here. You mean evolution is real? Seriously? 


calm down Xanadu, its just a simple genetic mutation. you still didn't come from some monkey ! :angel


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

global warming !


----------



## Fast Eddy (Feb 28, 2008)

> *bladeco (2/27/2008)*global warming !


You beat me to it!


----------

